# Catfish?



## txflyguy (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone have suggestions on grilling and/or smoking catfish? I have cooked them on the grill before, but that was decades ago.

One more thing while I'm here...beer battered deep fried salmon! It is to die for! We had friends over for our salmon fry, and the fish simply disappeared as fast as we could fry it. In fact, we actually ran out of salmon. It was that good.

See photos below.


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## brent b (Aug 19, 2018)

We smoke catfish whole.  Brine overnight in salt brown sugar and water solution. Then smoke oak or mesquite.  Really good


----------



## Gwanger (Aug 19, 2018)

brent b said:


> We smoke catfish whole.  Brine overnight in salt brown sugar and water solution. Then smoke oak or mesquite.  Really good


always smoked catfieh,really goog bc of high oil and fat content.Brine overnight in   equal parts salt to brwn sugar till egg floats.then dry w/paper towels and dry with fan to form pellicle then smoke over apple or hickory at 140*-raising temps gradually till IT is 150*smoke slowly 6-8 hrs.enjoy when just out of smoker with good beer and rye bread


----------



## txflyguy (Aug 19, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> always smoked catfieh,really goog bc of high oil and fat content.Brine overnight in   equal parts salt to brwn sugar till egg floats.then dry w/paper towels and dry with fan to form pellicle then smoke over apple or hickory at 140*-raising temps gradually till IT is 150*smoke slowly 6-8 hrs.enjoy when just out of smoker with good beer and rye bread



Ok, never smoked catfish before, always grilled. But I'll give it a try!


----------

